# Wayne Wood chipper



## TKEP (Nov 30, 2009)

Just purchased a 12 Wayne wood chipper. Anyone got a quick 101 on changing the blades.

Thanks


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Nov 30, 2009)

*Woodchuck style.*

I believe they use the serrated type like the Woodchucks, is that correct?
There are 4 or 5 funny little 5/8 nipple bolds that hold them in place?


----------



## TKEP (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thanks*



CalTreeEquip said:


> I believe they use the serrated type like the Woodchucks, is that correct?
> There are 4 or 5 funny little 5/8 nipple bolds that hold them in place?



Thanks so much.....I have been working on this thing all day and have figured it out....Have all the blades out.......


Tim


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Nov 30, 2009)

it's good to buy extra nipple bolts and when they get stuck you just cut them out with a sawsall or grinder.
Also there is a special 5/8 wrench that you can by from an Altec dealer, the bolts as well.
Altec bought Woodchuck and they still use that system in there new drum chippers.

WWW.CALIFORNIATREEEQUIPMENT.COM


----------



## TKEP (Dec 1, 2009)

CalTreeEquip said:


> it's good to buy extra nipple bolts and when they get stuck you just cut them out with a sawsall or grinder.
> Also there is a special 5/8 wrench that you can by from an Altec dealer, the bolts as well.
> Altec bought Woodchuck and they still use that system in there new drum chippers.
> 
> WWW.CALIFORNIATREEEQUIPMENT.COM



Thanks so much.....I did have to cut a couple of the nipple bolts out.


----------



## TKEP (Dec 1, 2009)

*Wayne Chipper Knife Bolts*

I now looking for the Knife Bolts.....I'm not even sure what they are called.

nipple bolts....gib bolts.......

Mine are 1/2" The ones for the Altec are 5/8"

Anyone know where I could get some new bolts.

Thanks


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Dec 1, 2009)

the bolt is 1/2" or the head of the bolt take a 1/2 wrench?


----------



## TKEP (Dec 1, 2009)

CalTreeEquip said:


> the bolt is 1/2" or the head of the bolt take a 1/2 wrench?



The bolt and head are 1/2" I took a regular 1/2" bolt and put in the bar to make sure.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Dec 1, 2009)

that could be a problem. Go online and look for machine shop supplies or go to your local machine shop. 5/8th can be had but I dont know about 1/2".
You could remove the pockets (they just press out) and drill out the pocket holes to fit a 5/8 set up.
If there is enough steel to do that.


----------



## TKEP (Dec 2, 2009)

CalTreeEquip said:


> that could be a problem. Go online and look for machine shop supplies or go to your local machine shop. 5/8th can be had but I dont know about 1/2".
> You could remove the pockets (they just press out) and drill out the pocket holes to fit a 5/8 set up.
> If there is enough steel to do that.



Thanks.....Kinda thought that I may have to have some made.


----------

